# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  axolotl set ups

## The snucka

Hey guys this is my first posting in here. I'm in the process of designing and setting up an axolotl system. I wanted to see if any of you guys have set ups for them that you can show me to get some ideas. Any pictures or useful info would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Karen aka mshine1217

Hi there,

If you want to see lotl set ups you should check out our sister site, Caudata.org.  Anything you need to know will be found there.  :Big Applause:

----------


## MantisMan

i have a 10 gallon tank with a few stacking stones for flooring (i think they r flukers or something, they r huge and flat and cant be swallowed) and then some fake leaves, burrito and her temporary roommate love it  :Wink:

----------


## Jen

Here are a few of my set ups/ rearranges when I used to keep axolotls.  I had to rehome them for personal reasons a few months ago.

----------

